# Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladies..



## Joey (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this but I found this gem:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPM2U55bUkw

I literally couldn't make it past the 2 second mark. Not the original video, but at least you can rate/post comments on this one.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Oh god help me


----------



## Gator (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=al6oA_bolZ8


----------



## Zop (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*

The CIA should use that video for interrogation purposes.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*

2 minutes? Hell, I couldn't make it 2 seconds into that garbage.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*

It was made by the same guy behind the dreadful Bitter Lake movie, right? Yeah, no wonder it sucks. Also, hilarious title. The jokes write themselves.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*

Moved to Link share, since it doesn't exactly promote discussion.

I knew this was gonna be bad when I clicked on it, but it got worse when the song was a furry-fied cover of All the Single Ladies..


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*

This is my favorite song.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*



Mentova said:


> This is my favorite song.


EZ wolf should keep making videos. Maybe Bitter Lake 2: Revelations, where furry Freddy Kreuger fights a xenomorph or some shit. Actually, that would be awesome. Do that instead of boring knockoff GoT plot, plz, EZ wolf.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*

*cringes strongly* oh god...


----------



## KyliaWoof (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*

THE VIDEO WAS TAKEN DOWN MOST LIKELY DUE TO CRINGE


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*



Joey said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this but I found this gem:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPM2U55bUkw
> 
> I literally couldn't make it past the 2 second mark. Not the original video, but at least you can rate/post comments on this one.



I can't make it past the two-second mark either, because it can't be viewed.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*



DarrylWolf said:


> I can't make it past the two-second mark either, because it can't be viewed.



you're lucky. it was that bad


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*

I wanted to see the vid so bad


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*



foussiremix said:


> I wanted to see the vid so bad



if you really want to see it, look up "all the single furries" on youtube..but it really is sucky


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*

You're so right, it is awful and the performers acted in such a way only their mothers could be proud of.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz3Mi_OZYno


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Some fursuiters dancing very badly to an absolutely terrible cover of Single Ladi*

Ok it this vid burned my squlera and my retina.

Now this sucked.
The performance was... bad


----------

